# Abortion decriminalize  in Sydney after Australian lawmakers over turn 119 year old law



## MindWars (Sep 29, 2019)

(CNN) Abortion has now been decriminalized in almost all of Australia after the country's most populous state voted to overturn a 119-year-old law.

On Thursday, lawmakers in New South Wales -- which is home to Sydney -- voted to pass a bill that decriminalizes abortion and makes terminations available to people who are less than 22 weeks pregnant.
Abortion decriminalized in Sydney after Australian lawmakers overturn 119-year-old law



May God fk your worlds up and may you dumb fkrs who beg to kill Karma is coming for you . Sadly your to fkn stupid to know it when it smacks you inn the faces!!

It does and will come back to haunt you......  youll see it's gonna get you and you deserve stop spreading your legs for a ........k that has no interest in " YOU" just what's between your legs.  

Oh you leftist don't like bluntness sucks to be you !!


----------



## diver52 (Sep 29, 2019)

Good for them.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2019)

Good.  It is no one’s business but the woman’s.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2019)

Interesting on how all the vitriol is on the woman not the man.


----------



## diver52 (Sep 29, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Interesting on how all the vitriol is on the woman not the man.



Very true.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 29, 2019)

MindWars said:


> (CNN) Abortion has now been decriminalized in almost all of Australia after the country's most populous state voted to overturn a 119-year-old law.
> 
> On Thursday, lawmakers in New South Wales -- which is home to Sydney -- voted to pass a bill that decriminalizes abortion and makes terminations available to people who are less than 22 weeks pregnant.
> Abortion decriminalized in Sydney after Australian lawmakers overturn 119-year-old law
> ...







Australia has the right to pass the laws they want.

I can't believe that it was illegal for so long. I'm sure countless women suffered and died because of it.

Do you live in Australia? If so too bad, you are in the minority. If you don't live there you have absolutely no power to do anything about it. All you can do is accept it.

All your words of violence and curses won't change anything. No one there even knows you exist and doesn't give a damn what you think. 

Funny you are all over the woman but nothing about the man who actually made her pregnant. You seem like the type who believes that it's perfectly fine for a man to cause a pregnancy then walk away from his own flesh and blood.

There is absolutely nothing you can do about it and no one here or in Australia cares what you think or want. As far as most are concerned you are a nothing with absolutely no power to do anything in their nation.

Face it loser, you lost. Your mindset is losing and being thrown to the dust bin of history all around the world. You lost and you will continue to lose so get used to it loser.

Congratulations to Australia for coming into the 21st century.


----------



## satrebil (Sep 29, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Good.  It is no one’s business but the woman’s.



Killing babies is everyone's business. 



Coyote said:


> Interesting on how all the vitriol is on the woman not the man.



Let me know when a man can have an abortion. Derp.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 29, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Interesting on how all the vitriol is on the woman not the man.


The man gets a shot at murdering the kid too? Those crazy aussies...


----------



## satrebil (Sep 29, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Abortion has now been decriminalized in almost all of Australia after the country's most populous state voted to overturn a 119-year-old law.
> ...



Only in the 21st century can someone be so callous about butchering innocents. 

You rant about "it's perfectly fine for a man to cause a pregnancy then walk away from his own flesh and blood", then do a complete 180 and support a woman _*killing*_ her own flesh and blood. You are the epitome of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 29, 2019)

MindWars said:


> May God fk your worlds up and may you dumb fkrs who beg to kill Karma is coming for you . Sadly your to fkn stupid to know it when it smacks you inn the faces!!
> 
> It does and will come back to haunt you......  youll see it's gonna get you and you deserve stop spreading your legs for a ........k that has no interest in " YOU" just what's between your legs.
> 
> Oh you leftist don't like bluntness sucks to be you !!


----------

